# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  Printrbot Simple Makers Edtion Upgrades?

## BeefaloBart

I have seen lots of good and bad about the Simple Makers edition, but to help squash some of the bad, what upgrades are available to increase the quality of prints.

One of the main things I have seen about this printer is that its wood construction is a bit weak.  But if I were to get the metal version its not expandable for the print bed (yet) like the simple is.  Is there any way to add maybe some threaded rod, or small strips of metal to stiffen up the wood to relieve some of the weakness?

Can a heated bed be added to this printer and other filament be used?  I have seen an upgrade to the extrusion head which lets ninjaflex be used, but doesnt it need a heated bed to work correctly?

Can the simple be converted to dual extruders or is this one always going to be a single head?

I have a really low budget to work with, so this printer seems a logical first step.  By building it, I can get a feel for its function even before the first print.  It will also teach me the ins and outs of tweaking the print settings to get better looking products.  However it may not be a good enough printer to make a product I can sell that doesnt look like crap.  Perhaps if someone could link some pics of thier best quality prints with this unit so I can get an idea if its worth my time to start with.  I just need it to make a product good enough to sell so I can buy a better printer.  I have 2 products designed that just a lil more tweaking and I have a sea of willing buyers.

----------


## WhiskeyTango

I just posted several pics in Where are all the Printrbot owners chatting at?  But here's on of my best prints from my modified wood-version 2013 Simple:

Eiffel Tower.jpg

----------


## -willy-

> I have seen lots of good and bad about the Simple Makers edition, but to help squash some of the bad, what upgrades are available to increase the quality of prints.


This is usually achieved with tension of the belt and speed of the machine.  Some users whom have made their own machine noted that the plate that holds the x linear bearings could get loose.  My idea to tighten this bearing plate is to remove the plate and bend the fingers ever so slightly downward.  This will apply more pressure to the bearings, yet do this only if you notice the bed could be moved in the Y direction. 




> One of the main things I have seen about this printer is that its wood construction is a bit weak.  But if I were to get the metal version its not expandable for the print bed (yet) like the simple is.  Is there any way to add maybe some threaded rod, or small strips of metal to stiffen up the wood to relieve some of the weakness?


There is a company that makes a increase in build area.  matrix-precision.com  They offer a 8x8 improvement for about $200.  They also offer for an additional an increase to the Z height of 4 inches making your Z a total of 10 inches.  Trying to visit their page I see they are offline and thank everyone for thier interest?




> Can a heated bed be added to this printer and other filament be used?  I have seen an upgrade to the extrusion head which lets ninjaflex be used, but doesnt it need a heated bed to work correctly?


Yes you can get a heated bed kit from Printrbot to add the heated bed.    Depending on the color (this link is for the white) you can get the upgrade for $99
http://printrbot.com/shop/simple-met...ted-bed-white/




> Can the simple be converted to dual extruders or is this one always going to be a single head?


Yes you can get this as well.  Also available from Printrbot.  I only see a combination offer of the heated bed AND the dual extruder.
http://printrbot.com/shop/dual-extru...or-metal-plus/




> I have a really low budget to work with, so this printer seems a logical first step.  By building it, I can get a feel for its function even before the first print.  It will also teach me the ins and outs of tweaking the print settings to get better looking products.  However it may not be a good enough printer to make a product I can sell that doesnt look like crap.  Perhaps if someone could link some pics of thier best quality prints with this unit so I can get an idea if its worth my time to start with.  I just need it to make a product good enough to sell so I can buy a better printer.  I have 2 products designed that just a lil more tweaking and I have a sea of willing buyers.


Understandable.  I myself am in much the same situation.  Yet I am saving my pennies for the Metal Plus that I plan to get with the tax return.  I gather from your post that you have not visited the   http://printrbot.com/shop  They offer all sorts of upgrades.  Things like for users of the wood version to metal.  For the metal simple to the metal plus and so on.  Check them out.


*Note, I do not work for Printrbot.  I am just a avid fan of their products.

----------

